#ubuntu-boot 2006-07-06
<recn>  hey all... have a question about initrd. i need stdin while in initrd.  "tty" tells me im using /dev/console.  tried installing usbcore and usbhid and i still get nothing from my kbd. what am i doing wrong?
<makx> recn: maybe you haven't created that dev yet?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-07-03
<cibariox> hi, im haveing an issue during my boot, i get a recursive "Unexpected IRQ trap at vector 92" error any fix?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-07-05
<dennis> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2011-07-04
<amit> Hello. Anyone home?
<OSXBen> Hoping some here has some experience booting ubuntu as a iso from a usb flash drive
<OSXBen> Looing for help with Grub-EFI booting Ubuntu 64-bit ISO from USB flash drive
#ubuntu-boot 2012-07-05
<mpage_> I am not a fan of the way my grub menu gets cluttered up after I have installed a few distributions
<mpage_> I mean to change that
<mpage_> is there any file like /etc/debian-version
<mpage_> to distinguish the distro version and also very importantly the flavor
<mpage_> I want my boot menu to say something useful for each entry
#ubuntu-boot 2019-07-05
<mint> Can some one help me to boot system from sda?
